
Why Caltrain Matters - panic
https://medium.com/initialized-capital/trump-promised-to-be-the-infrastructure-president-430bd7495b74#.8idx0295t
======
DrScump
If the funding request were limited to _just_ Caltrain (electrification and
related improvements) and omitted the HST boondoggle, I bet it would sail
through.

